# Duck Bay



## DiAndy (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi all,
Is there a new parking restriction on the road side at Duck Bay?  We have used this before and are planning to stay tomorrow night.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 21, 2020)

DiAndy said:


> Hi all,
> Is there a new parking restriction on the road side at Duck Bay?  We have used this before and are planning to stay tomorrow night.


----------



## Biggarmac (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes.  No overnight signs all along Duck Bay.


----------



## vanmandan (Oct 21, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> Yes.  No overnight signs all along Duck Bay.



I know the parking lots at Duck Bay have no overnight parking,
are you saying the whole legnth of the Old Luss road, where the picnic tables are,
now has no overnight parking signs ???
that would be a great shame, one of my favourite spots.


----------



## DiAndy (Oct 21, 2020)

Now that’s a shame. Another spoiled location. 
any alternative further up?


----------



## vanmandan (Oct 21, 2020)

DiAndy said:


> Now that’s a shame. Another spoiled location.
> any alternative further up?


 
big layby on the left just past Luss, doesn't have the great views of the loch like Duck Bay.....
but room for a dozen vans.
or carry on to Tarbet for free overnight parking & good grub......









						SLANJ BAR & RESTAURANT, Tarbet - Updated 2023 Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - Tripadvisor
					

Slanj Bar & Restaurant, Tarbet: See 701 unbiased reviews of Slanj Bar & Restaurant, rated 4 of 5 on Tripadvisor and ranked #1 of 6 restaurants in Tarbet.




					www.tripadvisor.co.uk


----------



## Biggarmac (Oct 22, 2020)

vanmandan said:


> I know the parking lots at Duck Bay have no overnight parking,
> are you saying the whole legnth of the Old Luss road, where the picnic tables are,
> now has no overnight parking signs ???
> that would be a great shame, one of my favourite spots.


Afraid so.


----------



## jann (Oct 24, 2020)

Try Tarbert Isle car park,on left when travelling north.


----------



## DiAndy (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you for all your replies. Big lay-by we have used in the past but stopped when we found gypsies camp there.  Gone now but full of rubbish. Used Luss campsite as the wife wanted to go for a walk and I was not leaving the unit unattended in that lay-by.


----------

